
Hoverbikes are finally here, but don't expect to fly cheap - spking
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/hoverbikes-are-finally-here-don-t-expect-fly-cheap-ncna935191
======
apolymath
I cannot believe they let that man test that hover bike without any safety
precautions for his legs. Those blades could easily do destruction on his legs
& feet, and there are no guards around the blades at all. Where are the high
speed tests? What are the decibels of noise? Would you really want to hear
that flying down the road? It just seems like a very impractical device.

